
Database sharding 101 - part I : Lifescaler - e1ven
http://lifescaler.com/2008/04/database-sharding-unraveled-part-i/
======
gaius
How is this different from partitioning which has been in Oracle since version
8 in 1997, over 10 years ago? Seriously, there is no need to coin a new
buzzword for this feature. Just call it what the entire rest of the database
industry calls it!

------
SomeoneElse
1\. Oracle is not free 2\. Oracle doesn't do it for huge amounts of data -
because it's too expensive 3\. It's not partitioning, because it's done at app
level

~~~
gaius
1) MySQL isn't free either 2) I am sitting looking at a 25T partitioned Oracle
database and that's by far from large as these things go and 3) I've been
using MySQL since the late 90s and remember perfectly well when they told
people to handle foreign keys and rollbacks in the app too. They ALWAYS say
this about features they don't have.

